# My Dedication to WP



## bigbenj (Nov 23, 2011)

this damn wonton soup eating mother fucker is a scammer. I know many of you knew/thought this, but I experienced it first hand. This Tokyo drifting ass clown was telling me "I don't want vets who want gear for cheap price, I need noobs to order". Why? Because the vets know that shit isn't worth $190 a vial or fucking $16 an amp. Check out UKAnabolics section. He's selling Bayer Schering for half the price of WP. And don't even get me started on AP. The UGL gear in nice packing. I know very knowledgeable people who have told me firsthand that the gear is underdosed. I thought this shit is regulated by the WHO, GMO, FDA, FBI, CIA, NFL, NBA, WWE, WCW, TTYL, and LMAO?
To all the new guys out there, don't buy into his shit, or you'll be throwing your hard earned money away on some shit that is less potent than a lot of reputable UGLs.
You want a good UGL? Go with EK, Z, or Naps. You want pharmacy shit? Go with UKAnabolic, but stay the fuck away from WP.
Also, this asshole says he can't do 50% because he'll lose money, but he can send out all the "high quality" freebies with every order? Hmmm.
Anybody can become a WP rep, if you don't mind acting like a greasy ass used car salesman, trying to lure people into buying overpriced, underdosed gear. The same shitty gear you'll be receiving as payment lol.
I thought I'd give it a try and hopefully be proven wrong about what I thought WP was. Sadly, I was right. The only people who stick by WP are Zech and TGB, because they receive whatever gear they want. They don't even care what the shit is, they just lime getting shit for free. Where's heavyiron? Where's dlat? Where's all the guys on MD who got bunk gear from WP? Not with WP, that's where. Ask brundel. Ask Usealittle. The fucking list goes on and on....


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

reps


----------



## Rednack (Nov 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> this damn wonton soup eating mother fucker is a scammer. I know many of you knew/thought this, but I experienced it first hand. This Tokyo drifting ass clown was telling me "I don't want vets who want gear for cheap price, I need noobs to order". Why? Because the vets know that shit isn't worth $190 a vial or fucking $16 an amp. Check out UKAnabolics section. He's selling Bayer Schering for half the price of WP. And don't even get me started on AP. The UGL gear in nice packing. I know very knowledgeable people who have told me firsthand that the gear is underdosed. I thought this shit is regulated by the WHO, GMO, FDA, FBI, CIA, NFL, NBA, WWE, WCW, TTYL, and LMAO?
> To all the new guys out there, don't buy into his shit, or you'll be throwing your hard earned money away on some shit that is less potent than a lot of reputable UGLs.
> You want a good UGL? Go with EK, Z, or Naps. You want pharmacy shit? Go with UKAnabolic, but stay the fuck away from WP.
> Also, this asshole says he can't do 50% because he'll lose money, but he can send out all the "high quality" freebies with every order? Hmmm.
> ...


Nobody gives a flying fuck about you or your shitty sponsor here, just because you're a butthurt faggot, get over it...


Classic MELTDOWN tho...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 23, 2011)

Rofl. Take your sisters dick out of your eye socket and read the post. I left him and outted him, not the other way around.

Dont worry baby girl, nothing will top the vaginal discharge you sprayed all over raws section, whining like a bitch on her period.
Retards these days....


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 23, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Nobody gives a flying fuck about you or your shitty sponsor here, just because you're a butthurt faggot, get over it...
> 
> 
> Classic MELTDOWN tho...



Well put backwoods brother fucker


----------



## Rednack (Nov 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Rofl. Take your sisters dick out of your eye socket and read the post. I left him and outted him, not the other way around.
> 
> Dont worry baby girl, nothing will top the vaginal discharge you sprayed all over raws section, whining like a bitch on her period.
> Retards these days....


Seems to me like that strangle hold of my cock you call baby girl is the only thing keeping you a float...


Raws had a 3-5 t/a and i got my shit in 12 days unlike all these other mutherfuckers crying the blues, so who's the gimp?


Ray Charles knew WP was a rippoff, all you got to do is shop around dickweed..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2011)

i like this thread and its reality


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 23, 2011)

Bigbenj, I thought you were a rep for wp? Are you outing him because he didn't give you enough free gear? just asking.

I don't like wp either, especially the way he advertises in the anabolic section.


----------



## Imosted (Nov 23, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> this damn wonton soup eating mother fucker is a scammer. I know many of you knew/thought this, but I experienced it first hand. This Tokyo drifting ass clown was telling me "I don't want vets who want gear for cheap price, I need noobs to order". Why? Because the vets know that shit isn't worth $190 a vial or fucking $16 an amp. Check out UKAnabolics section. He's selling Bayer Schering for half the price of WP. And don't even get me started on AP. The UGL gear in nice packing. I know very knowledgeable people who have told me firsthand that the gear is underdosed. I thought this shit is regulated by the WHO, GMO, FDA, FBI, CIA, NFL, NBA, WWE, WCW, TTYL, and LMAO?
> To all the new guys out there, don't buy into his shit, or you'll be throwing your hard earned money away on some shit that is less potent than a lot of reputable UGLs.
> You want a good UGL? Go with EK, Z, or Naps. You want pharmacy shit? Go with UKAnabolic, but stay the fuck away from WP.
> Also, this asshole says he can't do 50% because he'll lose money, but he can send out all the "high quality" freebies with every order? Hmmm.
> ...




LOL we all said the same thing months ago, me Supermans daddy gymrat.
One of our other sponsors sold AP for a month for 80$ a vial(test) and than stopped selling it and said to everyone that it wasnt FDA  approved HG gear like WP advocates, it was only another UGL..(the thread was deleted in minutes by the mods.
I always said it. Anyone who pays 160-190$ for a fucking Vial of UGL gear is an idiot nothing more...

When i argued about the legitimacy of AP and WPs prices, people laughed at me even some Mod questioned where i was from, made fun of me...
He buys an amp of Primo for 3.50 sells for 22
so i am guessing he pays less than 20-25$ per vial of AP test...
you mentioned about the Fancy gifts, what you talking about, lol
that shit he gives away doesnt even cost 10$ 
clomid? it is 8$ nolva same
T3 costs only 2$ at the pharmacy for 100 pills...anyways...it is good that you learned a lesson and helping others...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 23, 2011)

Imosted said:


> LOL we all said the same thing months ago, me Supermans daddy gymrat.
> One of our other sponsors sold AP for a month for 80$ a vial(test) and than stopped selling it and said to everyone that it wasnt FDA  approved HG gear like WP advocates, it was only another UGL..(the thread was deleted in minutes by the mods.
> I always said i. Anyone who pays 160-190$ for a fucking Vial of UGL gear is an idiot nothing more...



You forget that it's 160 for an expired vial. Wp's prices are even more expensive than what you can get at a gym.


----------



## Imosted (Nov 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> You forget that it's 160 for an expired vial. Wp's prices are even more expensive than what you can get at a gym.




Oh true, it is also expired, i mean yeah his shipping is great and yeah he gives freebees time to time, but it is not worth all that money...anyways i wonder when this thread will be deleted,lol
*It would be funny because RNM bashing thread was never deleted if they delete this it would be fucked*


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not going to say anything because I don't want to sound like sponsor bashing and be banned again. But, glad your eyes were opened Ben. That's all I gotta say about that.


----------



## Imosted (Nov 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm not going to say anything because I don't want to sound like sponsor bashing and be banned again. But, glad your eyes were opened Ben. That's all I gotta say about that.




Its *ANYTHING GOES*!!!!!!!


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 23, 2011)

There is a ton of info at meso about the scamming that goes on by WP.  I outed chino as a rep when he was trying to advertise ap gear.  Shit hit the fan.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 23, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Its *ANYTHING GOES*!!!!!!!



Well it's anything goes until you step on a sponsors toes. Hey that rhymes


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)

the top dog here fly's a wp banner so this thread might disappear, just saying


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone who buys from WP w/out shopping around to see what they should be paying deserves whatever they get.  They're xanny is good, but it is overpriced also.  I wonder if BigBen is still pimpin' the old placebos or has moved onto real gears yet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone who pays WP prices for gears, without shopping around, deserves whatever they get IMO.  WP does have good xanny tho.  

Werd on the street though, is that Bigben got his 20 e-inch guns from injecting synthol and, in fact, does not even work out.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

Imosted said:


> LOL we all said the same thing months ago, me Supermans daddy gymrat.
> One of our other sponsors sold AP for a month for 80$ a vial(test) and than stopped selling it and said to everyone that it wasnt FDA approved HG gear like WP advocates, it was only another UGL..(the thread was deleted in minutes by the mods.
> I always said it. Anyone who pays 160-190$ for a fucking Vial of UGL gear is an idiot nothing more...
> 
> ...


 Cuz sum mod get the freebees


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## meow (Nov 24, 2011)

, this is some good coffee


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Oh true, it is also expired, i mean yeah his shipping is great and yeah he gives freebees time to time, but it is not worth all that money...anyways i wonder when this thread will be deleted,lol
> *It would be funny because RNM bashing thread was never deleted if they delete this it would be fucked*



I wont be deleting the thread . . . but this is old news.

 . . lol at Ben though, he was sucking some serious dick when repping for WP . .  do you think 'outing' WP will buy your self-respect back?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Bigbenj, I thought you were a rep for wp? Are you outing him because he didn't give you enough free gear? just asking.
> 
> I don't like wp either, especially the way he advertises in the anabolic section.


 he gave me plenty. 60ml's plus other shit. I'm not repping him anymore, for the reasons I stated.


Imosted said:


> LOL we all said the same thing months ago, me Supermans daddy gymrat.
> One of our other sponsors sold AP for a month for 80$ a vial(test) and than stopped selling it and said to everyone that it wasnt FDA approved HG gear like WP advocates, it was only another UGL..(the thread was deleted in minutes by the mods.
> I always said it. Anyone who pays 160-190$ for a fucking Vial of UGL gear is an idiot nothing more...
> 
> ...


 as far as fancy gifts, I just meant how he can't reduce prices, but he can still afford to send out who, fda, gmp approved freebies...


exphysiologist88 said:


> There is a ton of info at meso about the scamming that goes on by WP. I outed chino as a rep when he was trying to advertise ap gear. Shit hit the fan.


 I've never had a problem with chino, but I'd like to see that


GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone who buys from WP w/out shopping around to see what they should be paying deserves whatever they get. They're xanny is good, but it is overpriced also. I wonder if BigBen is still pimpin' the old placebos or has moved onto real gears yet.


 on to the good stuff


GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone who pays WP prices for gears, without shopping around, deserves whatever they get IMO. WP does have good xanny tho.
> 
> Werd on the street though, is that Bigben got his 20 e-inch guns from injecting synthol and, in fact, does not even work out.


 man, I wish anything on me was bigger than six inches. Including my cack....


theCaptn' said:


> I wont be deleting the thread . . . but this is old news.
> 
> . . lol at Ben though, he was sucking some serious dick when repping for WP . . do you think 'outing' WP will buy your self-respect back?


 always had self respect. If you had any, you would take down that picture  =)
(Waiting on the "lets see your legs" because that's all he has)


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Seems to me like that strangle hold of my cock you call baby girl is the only thing keeping you a float...
> 
> 
> Raws had a 3-5 t/a and i got my shit in 12 days unlike all these other mutherfuckers crying the blues, so who's the gimp?
> ...



can you stop ruining good threads you fat piece of shit?! nobody even listens to your dumb ass.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

This thread will probably be deleted to protect WP. I don't know why Prince allows the dude to keep advertising here. I guess the dollar makes you forget about your morals.

Prince is a good dude but c'mon bro, you need to give this dude the boot. For everyones good.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I wont be deleting the thread . . . but this is old news.
> 
> . . lol at Ben though, he was sucking some serious dick when repping for WP . .


Obviously he wasn't doing a good enough job and got fired. Or baybe he felt discriminated against and left when WP refused to market synthol as both a posing oil and an anal lube.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

The second option


----------



## Rednack (Nov 24, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> can you stop ruining good threads you fat piece of shit?! nobody even listens to your dumb ass.


you're one little whiny bitch here, which is perfect for this whiny little bitch thread...why don't you and bigbenjfag cuddle, you've already sucked him dry..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> always had self respect. If you had any, you would take down that picture  =)
> (Waiting on the "lets see your legs" because that's all he has)



Ben, I really love you bro.

 . . .  but anyone who's been here a while could have told you the same shit. Yet my friend, you threw yourself into this singing WP from the high heavens when we all knew the real deal.

It's ok, you're allowed to act a little humble considered your 'revelation'.  Going on the offence with comments of my awesome legs and skinny upper body merely highlights the fact that WP cock was tickling your tonsils 

And bro, no-ones going to delete this thread. What, we can bitch and moan about RnM but not WP??? Fuck that, this is Anything Goes goddamit!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

I like your style <3

but word on the street is Prince really likes WP, so I wouldn't be surprised if he came in and cleaned house.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I like your style <3
> 
> but word on the street is Prince really likes WP, so I wouldn't be surprised if he came in and cleaned house.



yeah its no secret he digs WP gears, but Prince also respects Anything Goes for what it is.

 . . and he wouldn't dare fuck with theCaptn'


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Aye aye cap!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope you will send gear back to ady i will give you..its it.

i got 2nd time disappointed from you..

God see everything..i didn't make any mistake!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

LOL!  I think the WP rep may be my neighbour.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

Very uncool thread. Ben you continue to disappoint. VERY unclassy. Hope you were drunk or joking around because sponsor bashing WILL get you banned.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Very uncool thread. Ben you continue to disappoint. VERY unclassy. Hope you were drunk or joking around because sponsor bashing WILL get you banned.



I'm not on my game this morning, kinda hungover from pain meds and booze. So can anyone tell me if heavy is joking or not


----------



## Rednack (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj has had his ass stuffed with WP golfball sized anal beads like a thanksgivin turkey for sooo long, he feels gutted since WP jerked them out...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Very uncool thread. Ben you continue to disappoint. VERY unclassy. Hope you were drunk or joking around because sponsor bashing WILL get you banned.


continue to disappoint? Bring down the hammer if you have to. I'm not kissing ass. Dude is scamming people and I'm supposed to keep that to myself? I don't feel any regret for bringing it to the light. Its completely wrong the way he handles business. New guys come here looking for guidance, not to be swarmed by the goons looking to make a sale. Funny thing, you told me some real shit, but you wont bring it to the light Instead, you wiped your hands clean of him and walked away like nothing happened.

Drop that hammer, two face.

and that's for more than just this thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

If my banning saves one dude from blowing his hard earned money, I'll be happy with that.

I don't know how motherfuckers can sleep at night letting this shit go on.


----------



## independent (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe WP finally saw a picture of Ben and wondered why he wasted free gear on him, so he fired him.

Anyways, if people are too stupid to shop around WP deserves the money he makes.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

I never paid for anything personally. But like I said, new guys come here looking for direction. They're uneducated in the matter, which is no fault of their own. Then people want to jump on them and try to make a sale.


----------



## independent (Nov 24, 2011)

Wheres Dlatsky when we need him?

By the way, wp must have one hell of a cock to handle all his cock suckers.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

Answer me this benj, you didn't see the prices when you went to rep for wp? You probably did and yet you still went to rep for him, probably because you got free gear. What changed for you to stop repping wp? I have a hard time believing that you didn't know what wp was all about before you went to rep for him.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't understand his turn around. He praises the gear and then claims he scams and he is just referring to money. 
I have had good luck with the gear. I really think it is good. Has anyone here gotten any that is not good?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

WP is G2G!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody who has a question can feel free to message me. I'm always honest and open. 

Zech, you have a pm homie.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> bigbenj



Redlabia


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 24, 2011)

its prob good gear but $190 for 10 ml's of cyp is insane, just saying.... you got to have some serious $$$ coming in to use WP imagine a full cycle say test, tren, mast, var, holy shit that would be alot


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> its prob good gear but $190 for 10 ml's of cyp is insane, just saying.... you got to have some serious $$$ coming in to use WP imagine a full cycle say test, tren, mast, var, holy shit that would be alot



and that is the freedom we have, buy from whomever you want.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

I've heard that Asia pharma is just a dressed up ugl from more than one reliable source. Take that how you want it...


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> and that is the freedom we have, buy from whomever you want.



Z


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I've heard that Asia pharma is just a dressed up ugl from more than one reliable source. Take that how you want it...



No fucking way!!!!
AP is WHO certified GMP approved gears that frow rike water!! 
You have found for new way to bulshit me!!
Thanks bigbenj to bulshit me!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Rob, you have to explain something to me buddy. If you have person after person(even people close to you) saying WP isn't legit, why do you allow him to stay?

Is it because he pays well and keeps mods happy with gear? Shouldn't you be looking out for the board members first and foremost? Without the members of this community, this site would be nothing. Protect the people who keep you paid, and at the end of the day thats the members.

I've never been one to let money change me, I hope you can say the same.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't agree with the way bigben went about this but I see his point. Wp gear is ok, it's not any more amazing than most other guys carry. His prices are excessively inflated. I left because I'm tired of being asked to get new guys to buy his stuff. If someone chooses to buy so be it, they can choose whatever they want. If they go to wp because of alleged quality too bad for them but really who gives a fuck who buys what. Any body in the game his been ripped off before so take it as a lesson lol! Like prince said we are free to make our own decisions and bashing a sponsor is frowned apon by all sources that I know or am affiliated with, this is bigben on his own.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Rob, you have to explain something to me buddy. If you have person after person(even people close to you) saying WP isn't legit, why do you allow him to stay?
> 
> Is it because he pays well and keeps mods happy with gear? Shouldn't you be looking out for the board members first and foremost? Without the members of this community, this site would be nothing. Protect the people who keep you paid, and at the end of the day thats the members.
> 
> I've never been one to let money change me, I hope you can say the same.



 It has nothing to do with money. If I *were* getting complaints on WP I would no longer allow them to advertise here, however I do not get any complaints other than they have high prices but that is their prerogative.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No fucking way!!!!
> AP is WHO certified GMP approved gears that frow rike water!!
> You have found for new way to bulshit me!!
> Thanks bigbenj to bulshit me!!!


Don't to shit me! God see everyting! He see me stuff mad yen in my grubby rittle pockets! How you to shit me now?!?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Rob, you have to explain something to me buddy. If you have person after person(even people close to you) saying WP isn't legit, why do you allow him to stay?
> 
> Is it because he pays well and keeps mods happy with gear? Shouldn't you be looking out for the board members first and foremost? Without the members of this community, this site would be nothing. Protect the people who keep you paid, and at the end of the day thats the members.
> 
> I've never been one to let money change me, I hope you can say the same.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 24, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyways, if people are too stupid to shop around WP deserves the money he makes.



^^^This. It isn't hard to get set up with a legit source here or anywhere else.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I don't agree with the way bigben went about this but I see his point. Wp gear is ok, it's not any more amazing than most other guys carry. His prices are excessively inflated. I left because I'm tired of being asked to get new guys to buy his stuff. If someone chooses to buy so be it, they can choose whatever they want. If they go to wp because of alleged quality too bad for them but really who gives a fuck who buys what. Any body in the game his been ripped off before so take it as a lesson lol! Like prince said we are free to make our own decisions and bashing a sponsor is frowned apon by all sources that I know or am affiliated with, this is bigben on his own.


 
Let me make that clear. NO ONE TOLD ME TO BASH HIM, NO ONE ASKED ME TO DO THIS. HELL, HE ISNT EVEN COMPETITION FOR ANYONE HAHA.

anyhow, like D said, that was the main reason I left. I'm not here to draw in new guys to order. Yes they have the choice to buy from whoever they want, but its not my job to go out there and reel them in like fucking fish.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

Avoid the hassle. 
Stick with UKAnabolics


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> It has nothing to do with money. If I *were* getting complaints on WP I would no longer allow them to advertise here, however I do not get any complaints other than they have high prices but that is their prerogative.


 there's no complaints because theres no customers lol. Ask him how the 7 day, 50% off sale went. Oh nevermind, it ended prematurely due to ZERO orders.

The section only has 5 members, 3 of which are reps, the other two are custom and grozny, his only two customers.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> this damn wonton soup eating mother fucker is a scammer. I know many of you knew/thought this, but I experienced it first hand. This Tokyo drifting ass clown was telling me "I don't want vets who want gear for cheap price, I need noobs to order". Why? Because the vets know that shit isn't worth $190 a vial or fucking $16 an amp. Check out UKAnabolics section. He's selling Bayer Schering for half the price of WP. And don't even get me started on AP. The UGL gear in nice packing. I know very knowledgeable people who have told me firsthand that the gear is underdosed. I thought this shit is regulated by the WHO, GMO, FDA, FBI, CIA, NFL, NBA, WWE, WCW, TTYL, and LMAO?
> To all the new guys out there, don't buy into his shit, or you'll be throwing your hard earned money away on some shit that is less potent than a lot of reputable UGLs.
> You want a good UGL? Go with EK, Z, or Naps. You want pharmacy shit? Go with UKAnabolic, but stay the fuck away from WP.
> Also, this asshole says he can't do 50% because he'll lose money, but he can send out all the "high quality" freebies with every order? Hmmm.
> ...





heavyiron said:


> Very uncool thread. Ben you continue to disappoint. VERY unclassy. Hope you were drunk or joking around because sponsor bashing WILL get you banned.



......I M O. Ben shouldnt even be a rep for a snack cracker company.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> there's no complaints because theres no customers lol. Ask him how the 7 day, 50% off sale went. Oh nevermind, it ended prematurely due to ZERO orders.
> 
> The section only has 5 members, 3 of which are reps, the other two are custom and grozny, his only two customers.



then just let nature take its course.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Avoid the hassle.
> Stick with UKAnabolics


what a good rep. Throwing that shit in whenever possible ahaha


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> ......I M O. Ben shouldnt even be a rep for a snack cracker company.




Go fucking cry me a river, stupid cunt.
Benj wasn't lying about anything, he just threw in his little digs between the facts. 
Eat shit and die, motherfucker.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> ......I M O. Ben shouldnt even be a rep for a snack cracker company.


 Jog my memory please. I seem to have forgot who you are...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Go fucking cry me a river, stupid cunt.
> Benj wasn't lying about anything, he just threw in his little digs between the facts.
> Eat shit and die, motherfucker.


 that^

But I guess its better to let people keep getting taken advantage of. Next time I run across a scam I'll keep it to myself. That's how you do it!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Next time I run across a scam I'll keep it to myself. That's how you do it!



Sounds like you're on the road to riches, my friend...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

Time to tear some shit up, brohe.

-Powered by UKAnabolics-


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Avoid the hassle.
> Stick with UKAnabolics



Hold on, nohetrollin is a board rep now? who in the world that's still sane would fucking take him as a rep? I was planning on checking out ukanabolics, but this makes me think twice.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Hold on, nohetrollin is a board rep now? who in the world that's still sane would fucking take him as a rep? I was planning on checking out ukanabolics, but this makes me think twice.



Don't you play that shit with me. 
You know NOTHING


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

From talking to him personally I can tell you that UK is good people.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Don't you play that shit with me.
> You know NOTHING



True, I may not know everything but I know enough to make me have doubts about trying ukanabolics now that you're a rep.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 24, 2011)

I really don't care what any of you paid off reps have to say.  One day a mod is praising WP, the next dragon pharma, and than its onto Z.  Than the sponsors get desperate and higher Noheawaiian and Saney.  What's next, killerofsaints as a rep?


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao..

Ben your heads up and integrity on your expierence is outstanding and well appreciated.
And by the way I'm not throwing jabs here, are you now going to be a rep for another S.? Thats where I'm at- it's a valid point - "trainhoping" - don't get angry.. Ect. It is what it is--- but in your original post you said...

"""Anybody can become a WP rep, if you don't mind acting like a greasy ass used car salesman, trying to lure people into buying overpriced, underdosed gear. The same shitty gear you'll be receiving as payment lol.""""

How'd it feel to be one of those bro? ^^^ 

Even tho your are coming clean... You still had to be ^^ and you contributed to it.

-------> valid point <--------

So even tho your honesty is great and all- you still got involved in what you labeled a shady business - you even said "I'll see for myself" ....if you have to question something for it being shady...it prob is...

So- if your a sensible mature individual - youd read that and digest it.
Instead "eat shit and die blah blah" like whatever his face said- 


To that guy...
- calm down
- get a grip
- don't be a key board gangster
- yes, defend your bro, very good, but be tactful and and educated about

As well- heavyiron and Dlat are on my "side of the fence" - and they are getting called out. I did the same as you by supporting them-

I wasn't screaming eat shot and die- lmao

You'll give me a smart ass response - and that's fine kiddo,
Your probably In your 20s and running the show 

It's all good man-


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I really don't care what any of you paid off reps have to say.  One day a mod is praising WP, the next dragon pharma, and than its onto Z.  Than the sponsors get desperate and higher Noheawaiian and Saney.  What's next, killerofsaints as a rep?



 I still don't understand why the captn is not a board rep. That Jew loves free gear


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I really don't care what any of you paid off reps have to say.  One day a mod is praising WP, the next dragon pharma, and than its onto Z.  Than the sponsors get desperate and higher Noheawaiian and Saney.  What's next, killerofsaints as a rep?



No ones paid me off to say shit. And im sure that no on is paying anyone else thats on this thread off. 
So go hug WP's nuts somewhere else


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> No ones paid me off to say shit. And im sure that no on is paying anyone else thats on this thread off.
> So go hug WP's nuts somewhere else



If anyone read your posts they'd realize how fucking big of a troll you are.  I don't think UK even understands how much he fucked his sales over by hiring you. And like fuck if I'm a WP rep or ever would be one, I do have some standards.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

^^^i do troll around in "ANYTHING GOES" (fucking moron).


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> If anyone read your posts they'd realize how fucking big of a troll you are.  I don't think UK even understands how much he fucked his sales over by hiring you. And like fuck if I'm a WP rep or ever would be one, I do have some standards.



That's exactly what I mean. To hire him as a rep only hurts business.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Rofl, Nohe knows more than 99% of you. And that's what a rep needs to be, knowledgeable.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> This thread will probably be deleted to protect WP. I don't know why Prince allows the dude to keep advertising here. I guess the dollar makes you forget about your morals.
> 
> Prince is a good dude but c'mon bro, you need to give this dude the boot. For everyones good.


 cuz he pays big buck man


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Go fucking cry me a river, stupid cunt.
> Benj wasn't lying about anything, he just threw in his little digs between the facts.
> Eat shit and die, motherfucker.





Noheawaiian said:


> Sounds like you're on the road to riches, my friend...





Noheawaiian said:


> Time to tear some shit up, brohe.
> 
> -Powered by UKAnabolics-





bigbenj said:


> Rofl, Nohe knows more than 99% of you. And that's what a rep needs to be, knowledgeable.


Very sexy union...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2011)

I liked some items from WP VERY much. Other items I didn't like and his prices are too high for my tastes so I moved on but to this day I still use some of WP's products because they work and no one else carries them.  In fact, WP has sent me items that no one else would and I don't even rep for the guy. I appreciate the hell out of the guy for that.

Dragon Pharma were some potent products so I repped for EK but EK had trouble sending stuff. After a few months the shipping issues were not to my liking so I moved on. However I would use EK products in a heartbeat.  EK later corrected the shipping issues so I appreciate the hell out of him as well.

Z has always sent me and friends proper products in a timely fashion so I'm very happy with him at the moment. If I'm carrying a banner you know the advertiser is good to go at the moment but things change. Its just the nature of life so we will see. I'm not going to bash any of these guys on the boards because its totally uncool and unclassy.

Ben has used WP before at the beginning of the year. He interacted with WP and knew what the products and prices were long before he repped for WP. Ben then entered the Z challenge got his gear free (like the rest of the competitors) and before the challenge was even over started carrying the WP banner and dropped Z's. That was uncool IMHO. Now after a few weeks of praising WP and getting more free gear he throws WP under the bus. Uncool again and just plain unclassy. I love Ben like a little brother and have helped him on several occasions this year but the last few weeks the guy has me shaking my head. 

Raws and More is Performance Labs. He has been having the same issues getting guys stuff on other boards under different names. This is very worrisome because he has not done what is right, has been listed a scammer on several major sites then just changes his name and starts the whole thing over again. When he came here he told me in a PM he was handling everything by himself so there would be no more issues with partners screwing him. Now he says his partner is screwing him so that's why he is behind. WTF? Anyway, I hope RnM makes everything right SOON.

Anyway, time to get back to some more eating. Its carb load day!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

everyone please give ben a break here guys, i think hes emotions and estrogen levels are high lol, and as for saying hes train hopping for freebies, hes gonna ship it back to wp which IMO is risky as fuck, but i dont c ben playing for freebies like that.  Anyhow everyone lets just all get along and be bros, ben forget about wp no more said lol


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I liked some items from WP VERY much. Other items I didn't like and his prices are too high for my tastes so I moved on but to this day I still use some of WP's products because they work and no one else carries them.  In fact, WP has sent me items that no one else would and I don't even rep for the guy. I appreciate the hell out of the guy for that.
> 
> Dragon Pharma were some potent products so I repped for EK but EK had trouble sending stuff. After a few months the shipping issues were not to my liking so I moved on. However I would use EK products in a heartbeat.  EK later corrected the shipping issues so I appreciate the hell out of him as well.
> 
> ...



Well said heavy every source has ups and downs. A year ago z was not doing so well then myself and some other people jumped in and helped him get things back on track. Now he is one of the top players in the game. Now I'm guilty of switching aswell but I switched for my own reasons. Simply grabbing for free gear is no reason to trash someone elses reputation. But it's an open forum and everyone is allowed to say what they want. I don't think this thread is much use anymore what needed to be said was saod case closed IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Rofl, Nohe knows more than 99% of you. And that's what a rep needs to be, knowledgeable.



knowledgeable about what? the only thing that he's knowledgeable on is how to troll.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 24, 2011)

I gotta say this, Nohe is an admitted troll in AG but if you speak with him elsewhere he is very knowledgeable. Fuck you would be to if you were 130 years old!!! Jk jk lol!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> If my banning saves one dude from blowing his hard earned money, I'll be happy with that.
> 
> I don't know how motherfuckers can sleep at night letting this shit go on.



That's his business strategy, get over it. You did take product, do we're obliged to work with it.

I don't see anyone jumping up and down over those synthol cocksuckers willing to hand out their products to anyone who puts their hand up.

End of the Day It's all business... Some of you guys need to wise up some


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I gotta say this, Nohe is an admitted troll in AG but if you speak with him elsewhere he is very knowledgeable. Fuck you would be to if you were 130 years old!!! Jk jk lol!!




i thought he was a 15 year old thug:


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I liked some items from WP VERY much. Other items I didn't like and his prices are too high for my tastes so I moved on but to this day I still use some of WP's products because they work and no one else carries them.  In fact, WP has sent me items that no one else would and I don't even rep for the guy. I appreciate the hell out of the guy for that.
> 
> Dragon Pharma were some potent products so I repped for EK but EK had trouble sending stuff. After a few months the shipping issues were not to my liking so I moved on. However I would use EK products in a heartbeat.  EK later corrected the shipping issues so I appreciate the hell out of him as well.
> 
> ...



Wow, I appreciate the honesty.  You're a great asset to this forum, and have helped me out on more than one occasion.  I'm thankful for heavy.


----------



## meow (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I liked some items from WP VERY much. Other items I didn't like and his prices are too high for my tastes so I moved on but to this day I still use some of WP's products because they work and no one else carries them.  In fact, WP has sent me items that no one else would and I don't even rep for the guy. I appreciate the hell out of the guy for that.
> 
> Dragon Pharma were some potent products so I repped for EK but EK had trouble sending stuff. After a few months the shipping issues were not to my liking so I moved on. However I would use EK products in a heartbeat.  EK later corrected the shipping issues so I appreciate the hell out of him as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling it like it is.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Ahh, pulling the wool over peoples. Some people don't tell the whole truth, only bits and pieces.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

calm down bro man ur fired up today, dont worry bout it man u did ur part people can read what u believe so its all good man, ull either help them or they cant be helped either way its out of ur hands now.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I gotta say this, Nohe is an admitted troll in AG but if you speak with him elsewhere he is very knowledgeable. Fuck you would be to if you were 130 years old!!! Jk jk lol!!



Makin me hard bro


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Makin me hard bro



that^^^ is clearly homo


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 24, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Makin me hard bro


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Rofl. Take your sisters dick out of your eye socket and read the post. I left him and outted him, not the other way around.
> 
> Dont worry baby girl, nothing will top the vaginal discharge you sprayed all over raws section, whining like a bitch on her period.
> Retards these days....



I just repped you. Unfortunately,  I can't rep you again for this.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I gotta say this, Nohe is an admitted troll in AG but if you speak with him elsewhere he is very knowledgeable. Fuck you would be to if you were 130 years old!!! Jk jk lol!!


 
I agree, when I first came onto this forum, Nohe was one of the first people to give me good advice. I am not sure why everyone hates him, but I am fairly new to the forum.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Answer me this benj, you didn't see the prices when you went to rep for wp? You probably did and yet you still went to rep for him, probably because you got free gear. What changed for you to stop repping wp? I have a hard time believing that you didn't know what wp was all about before you went to rep for him.





great post.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Very uncool thread. Ben you continue to disappoint. VERY unclassy. Hope you were drunk or joking around because sponsor bashing WILL get you banned.





honest post


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

come on guys dont ban him, hes good bro just lots of emotions guys give a bro a break, like no one here has had a fit of rage i know i have


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think sponsors/reps need to be more transparent.   Most of the reps on this board don't advertise that they are a compensated rep.    That's probably my only beef with this forum.   Seriously, whoever is in charge should give that some consideration.   Otherwise it's a great forum, I even decided to become a paying member.

You can't go by sig either.   I carry a sig and have never been given anything.   I have had great experiences with their products and am passing that along.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I liked some items from WP VERY much. Other items I didn't like and his prices are too high for my tastes so I moved on but to this day I still use some of WP's products because they work and no one else carries them.  In fact, WP has sent me items that no one else would and I don't even rep for the guy. I appreciate the hell out of the guy for that.
> 
> Dragon Pharma were some potent products so I repped for EK but EK had trouble sending stuff. After a few months the shipping issues were not to my liking so I moved on. However I would use EK products in a heartbeat.  EK later corrected the shipping issues so I appreciate the hell out of him as well.
> 
> ...





Again honest post!


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I don't understand his turn around. He praises the gear and then claims he scams and he is just referring to money.
> I have had good luck with the gear. I really think it is good. Has anyone here gotten any that is not good?



To be completely honest, That test c that I said was the real deal (which I believe it was) made me sick as a dog, every time I injected I got sick after so I decided to switch it up and switch out the AP test c. Now maybe test c just doesn't work with my body but I'm just throwing it out there. I was banned because I made a serious post about this, I have nothing against WP anymore that's old news but I seriously got sick from the test. Weather it was what oil was used with the test c, my body just not liking test c or the brand I won't know because I won't ever run test c again from anyone fearing I may get sick again. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

its no biggie if I get banned. funny how wp wont own up to anything Ive said. only owns up to the positive stuff lol. thats a REAL man for you....


----------



## cg89 (Nov 24, 2011)

murder wp?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

*WP, LET ME ASK YOU THIS*

did you not tell me to target noobs?
did you not tell me you didnt want vets because they would want lower pricing?(because they know better)
are your prices not twice as much as UKAnabolic, for the SAME gear?(Im not repping UK at all, just using it as a reference point)

you can ask me anything you want. better yet, instead of quoting posts that only make you look good, why dont you answer these questions for me? 

anyone here can ask me anything about the situation, Im always honest. I wont be caught in a lie because frankly I havent lied at all.

I have nothing to hide. hell, I dont even really have anyone to apologize to because I didnt go along with the plan. I didnt try and hook the uneducated new users. something WP wanted me to do.

I get wound up from time to time, and this probably wasnt the best way to go about it, but I dont take it back. Outside of a little personal jabbing at WP, everything I said is 100 PERCENT TRUTH.

The only regret I have is joining the team in the first place. I should have went with my gut. But you live and you learn. Im just happy I got out before I became another real contributor to the scheme.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

Ben, your not going to get your answers trust me. I was like you not long ago being completely honest and true but based on a few things I was ripped apart, banned for a few days and my rep was ruined a bit. I learned from it, being on a forum is the same thing as real life. You really can't be honest about the "bad stuff" and I mean the stuff that is bad, bad. I know you mean well man and I know exactly what you know because I've done my research and know the people "in the know" but I would not post that info because for obvious reasons.

However, I have a ton of respect for Heavy and Prince. I think this is one of the best forums around here. Anywhere you go is going to have some issues/things you don't agree with you just have to weigh the pros/cons.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> great post.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Let me make that clear. NO ONE TOLD ME TO BASH HIM, NO ONE ASKED ME TO DO THIS. HELL, HE ISNT EVEN COMPETITION FOR ANYONE HAHA.
> 
> anyhow, like D said, that was the main reason I left. I'm not here to draw in new guys to order. Yes they have the choice to buy from whoever they want, but its not my job to go out there and reel them in like fucking fish.



What the fuck do you think a reps job is? It is to get customers to the sponsor. You knew that going in. You got free gear and now you want out. You are the one that scammed. End of story. If I was a sponsor, I would never let you rep for me the way you handled this. And I hope they read this.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Ben, your not going to get your answers trust me. I was like you not long ago being completely honest and true but based on a few things I was ripped apart, banned for a few days and my rep was ruined a bit. I learned from it, being on a forum is the same thing as real life. You really can't be honest about the "bad stuff" and I mean the stuff that is bad, bad. I know you mean well man and I know exactly what you know because I've done my research and know the people "in the know" but I would not post that info because for obvious reasons.
> 
> However, I have a ton of respect for Heavy and Prince. I think this is one of the best forums around here. Anywhere you go is going to have some issues/things you don't agree with you just have to weigh the pros/cons.




I don't think anyone ever has any problems with prince or heavy, they're great guys.


Actually, now that I think about it, I do have one problem with heavy. He is way too jerked and tan, that mofo


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont even know if I posted this yet, but heres how it went down from my POV:

WP contacted me during the Z challenge, asking if I would put his banner in my sig for some freebies. I turned it down out of respect for Z. Fast forward to the end of the challenge and I PM'd him and we got to talking. He offered me a rep spot. *I was hesitant at first, but I decided to put aside all the things I had heard about him and give it a try.* He told me how great of a guy he is, how he'll take care of me. It sounded good. I told him I would do my best for him.

Then I saw how the operation is ran. I instantly regretted it. I didnt feel comfortable with    targeting new guys like that. like a bunch of sharks swarming around prey, waiting to make the kill. that isnt me, Ive never been that type of person. I couldnt go on being a sleaze like that. actually I never even started. if people came to me Id help, but I wasnt going out there and trying to reel them in. notice which company posts in the anabolic section. notice which sponsor is always in the new members section....

I know a lot of you say "if theyre dumb enough to buy it, thats there fault". no, its not. thats whats wrong with this world, people need to have each others backs. we need to watch out for the new guys, give them REAL direction. they come here for guidance, and thats what we need to give them.

In the end you all see how it went. I dropped out and Im returning all the gear to WP. No amount of free anything will ever make me sellout.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

damn coffee^ thats 2 threads i chked just to see coffee


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

ZECH said:


> What the fuck do you think a reps job is? It is to get customers to the sponsor. You knew that going in. You got free gear and now you want out. You are the one that scammed. End of story. If I was a sponsor, I would never let you rep for me the way you handled this. And I hope they read this.



bro, quit being a cock sucking gear whore. I messaged you straight up and told you the deal. The way he goes about getting customers, WHO he targets is not right. youre a fucking idiot, let me repeat that, A FUCKING IDIOT if you call me a scammer. I already told WP I will send all the gear back. As soon as the last shipment comes in its going straight back out to him.

keep covering his ass. apparently youre someone who can be bought out for a few bucks.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> its no biggie if I get banned.




Brohea fucking waiian!
Time for a name change, benj!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

I need a chill pill, bro lol


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> damn coffee^ thats 2 threads i chked just to see coffee


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

anyone have anything else to ask me? feel free to read my fucking posts before you ask. thanks.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> anyone have anything else to ask me? feel free to read my fucking posts before you ask. thanks.


how long have you been taking sponsor cock up the shitter?


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> damn coffee^ thats 2 threads i chked just to see coffee



I'll pass on the coffee today instead...

:turkey:


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> bro, quit being a cock sucking gear whore. I messaged you straight up and told you the deal. The way he goes about getting customers, WHO he targets is not right. youre a fucking idiot, let me repeat that, A FUCKING IDIOT if you call me a scammer. I already told WP I will send all the gear back. As soon as the last shipment comes in its going straight back out to him.
> 
> keep covering his ass. apparently youre someone who can be bought out for a few bucks.



I've been here 6 months and the only time I see Zech contribute to this board, is to stick up for WP.  All the other mods actually provide some assistance to the members.  Even the Captn, who provides us with humor.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> bro, quit being a cock sucking gear whore. I messaged you straight up and told you the deal. The way he goes about getting customers, WHO he targets is not right. youre a fucking idiot, let me repeat that, A FUCKING IDIOT if you call me a scammer. I already told WP I will send all the gear back. As soon as the last shipment comes in its going straight back out to him.
> 
> keep covering his ass. apparently youre someone who can be bought out for a few bucks.



There were many months this summer I did not get gear. WP could confirm this. But I still backed him and his gear. Unlike you, I am just not out for free gear and then switch. More than 1 guy has proved this. Sad.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to spread rep to half the people I was going to rep... Dammit.

:turkey:


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

ZECH said:


> There were many months this summer I did not get gear. WP could confirm this. But I still backed him and his gear. _*Unlike you, I am just not out for free gear and then switch*_. More than 1 guy has proved this. Sad.



buddy, do you read? I already said ALL the gear is going back to him. As soon as the last pack comes in its going right back out my door.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 24, 2011)

Detroit's coach looks like Boner from Growing Pains lmfao!!!

this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I have to spread rep to half the people I was going to rep... Dammit.
> 
> :turkey:



I guess i'm not getting any reps



.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reps for the turkey.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Detroit's coach looks like Boner from Growing Pains lmfao!!!
> 
> this has absolutely nothing to do with this thread!!!



Rofl

The lions let me down today


----------



## yerg (Nov 24, 2011)

^^What??? GO PACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 24, 2011)

Die yerg dddiiieeeee!!!


----------



## yerg (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG .. bro i used to like you.. but now?? THE LIONS????????? lmao im kidding, but really get a new team!!! bwahahahaha


----------



## yerg (Nov 24, 2011)

GO PACK GO!!!!!!!! 11 - 0 baby!!!!


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 24, 2011)

damn fudge packers, at least my team sucks consistantly(chiefs), damn my spelling just keeps getting worse


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2011)

Rednack said:


> how long have you been taking sponsor cock up the shitter?



Lmao!


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 24, 2011)

the only reason people in WI used roids is so we stay bigger than the women here


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am inclined to believe Ben's side of the story. He has absolutely nothing to gain and a lot of shit talking being thrown his way. If he was asked to target new guys and responded this way there should not be an issue with Ben.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> *WP, LET ME ASK YOU THIS*
> 
> did you not tell me to target noobs?
> did you not tell me you didnt want vets because they would want lower pricing?(because they know better)
> are your prices not twice as much as UKAnabolic, for the SAME gear?(Im not repping UK at all, just using it as a reference point)



For the sake of argument let's assume all of the above is 100% true. 

So fucking what? 

If that is his business strategy I don't see how anyone is getting scammed?

Business is business. Did you know that on many products Bodybuilding.com actually has higher prices than many other supplement stores and they also "target newbies" because a veteran knows better than to overpay for a supplement online. Does this make BB.com a bad business or does it mean they're scamming people? Absolutely not. That is the inherent beauty of capitalism, we all have the choice to buy what we want and from where, and on the flip side we can all open our own business and sell whatever we want for whatever prices we want. 

Unless WP is scamming people by taking their money and not sending the  product, then I am really failing to see your complaint and any reason to publicly bash WP.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'll pass on the coffee today instead...
> 
> :turkey:


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been here 6 months and the only time I see Zech contribute to this board, is to stick up for WP. All the other mods actually provide some assistance to the members. Even the Captn, who provides us with humor.


 they good guy when zech and the capt aren't sucking satans  cock


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 24, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> they good guy when zech and the capt aren't sucking satans  cock


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> For the sake of argument let's assume all of the above is 100% true.
> 
> So fucking what?
> 
> ...


Scammed...no. Shady as fuck...yes.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear bigbenj, you contact me first!

just ship gear back to ady i will give you and its it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 24, 2011)

ZECH said:


> There were many months this summer I did not get gear. WP could confirm this. But I still backed him and his gear. Unlike you, I am just not out for free gear and then switch. More than 1 guy has proved this. Sad.




Big true! 100% true!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> buddy, do you read? I already said ALL the gear is going back to him. As soon as the last pack comes in its going right back out my door.



Good its crap anyway???...


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 25, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Big true! 100% true!



Anyway cunt, what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 25, 2011)

These kind of threads give me gas


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I am inclined to believe Ben's side of the story. He has absolutely nothing to gain and a lot of shit talking being thrown his way. If he was asked to target new guys and responded this way there should not be an issue with Ben.



I never thought I'd say thank you to you lol

But thanks


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Good its crap anyway???...


No doubt


azza1971 said:


> Anyway cunt, what do you have to say for yourself?


He won't answer.,.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 25, 2011)

ya... you contact him first...


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

Just so all you cunts dont get their feathers ruffled, Im the new rep for WP. I will be having a sale and a contest comming up. The contest will be like sloppys, guess whats in the jar. Except my jar will have used condoms in it.

Big true.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just so all you cunts dont get their feathers ruffled, Im the new rep for WP. I will be having a sale and a contest comming up. The contest will be like sloppys, guess whats in the jar. Except my jar will have used condoms in it.
> 
> Big true.



So it's empty lol!! Jk


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ya... you contact him first...



He contacted me first, a while back. But that's neither here nor there at this point.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would you need condoms?  Trannys can't get prego can they?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

We need BMW in here, he's an expert in this field.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> just so all you cunts dont get their feathers ruffled, im the new rep for wp. I will be having a sale and a contest comming up. The contest will be like sloppys, guess whats in the jar. Except my jar will have used condoms in it.
> 
> Big true.




rofl.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

Let me publicly apologize to heavy for dragging him into this. That wasn't right of me and I apologize.

Wp can still rot in hell though.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Let me publicly apologize to heavy for dragging him into this. That wasn't right of me and I apologize.
> 
> Wp can still rot in hell though.



Let me say this.........I'm not mad at you as a person. You have the right to rep for who you want or not. But the way you went about this was totally unprofessional. A rep does not bash whoever he was repping for. I have already had a pm from a sponsor here who said it would be hard to let you rep for him. Do you not see this? And bringing Heavy into it here and the pm you sent me was the same. You don't do that. I guess it is just inexperience on your part. I have been in this game a long time. I have never seen a rep treat a sponsor this way. I promise you had this been on any other board, your ass would be gone. But Prince is a good guy and allows more here than most would. I really hope you take this and use it as a learning experience. But I have my doubts because you have already set a trend for yourself on how you act when you get gear. I hope you prove me wrong. You still are bashing WP......let it go. Make peace with it and let things run it's course.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

I already had one of the best on here pm me for about the next available rep spot because they like my style. In the end I may have sent about it wrong, but the facts remain the same.

And also don't act like you know me. I've always been a loose cannon. That's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## twotuff (Nov 25, 2011)

*penis*


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

There you go!


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 25, 2011)

twotuff said:


> *penis*



Twotuff is hungry


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

A comparison too bb.com is weak. That's a whole different game. It's not just pricing, I'm talking about shady tactics. Lying about what a product really is. It becomes something different when you're blatantly lying about how a product is made and where it comes from.

A 10% mark up in N.O Xplode is vastly different from a 100% mark up on pharm gear or lying about something being approved by various organizations when it's not and is simply nothing more than a UGL.

Are there shady tactics in almost all of business? Yes. Do I agree with it? No. And since I have the chance I'm speaking out about it.

I do have to thank you prince, for letting this thread stay and not throwing the censorship blanket over it.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

On with teh ghey pics!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> And also don't act like you know me. I've always been a loose cannon. That's just the nature of the beast.



^^^i know this guy pretty well, and aside from being a forgetful cunty fool, he's good people...


----------



## twotuff (Nov 25, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Twotuff is hungry


 

Whos ready for the *COCK!!??!*


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

bigbenj=crack dealer with morals


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> A comparison too bb.com is weak. That's a whole different game. It's not just pricing, I'm talking about shady tactics. Lying about what a product really is. It becomes something different when you're blatantly lying about how a product is made and where it comes from.
> 
> A 10% mark up in N.O Xplode is vastly different from a 100% mark up on pharm gear or lying about something being approved by various organizations when it's not and is simply nothing more than a UGL.
> 
> ...



then why did you agree to rep for them?


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/148168-some-beautiful-gears-wp.html


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 25, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^i know this guy pretty well, and aside from being a forgetful cunty fool, he's good people...


 agreed nohway


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> then why did you agree to rep for them?



That's pretty easy to answer. Free gear and some pretty words.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 25, 2011)

I repped for about two weeks. Didn't do things his way and wouldn't agree to his tactics, that's it. I'll leave this thread alone now. My work here is done. You guys are too redundant in asking things I already answered. Don't waste your time trying to catch me in a lie or something of the like. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/148168-some-beautiful-gears-wp.html


 Moe is now a gears whore


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Moe is now a gears whore


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


>


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## JCBourne (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Nice to see your tranny sex change went well! Congrats!


----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

Some wild shit right here. Good thing this is anything goes.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 25, 2011)

BigBen, I must say that I agree that I have known you as a loose cannon, but also have known you to be well versed in the AAS arena and the game that we are involved with.  I haven't never receieved any pm's from WP like this and won't drag you through the sand on what you have posted.  I have always had great support from WP from those who are senior to this board in getting deals.  Not just the ones that always buy from WP.  I have worked with many on this board as well as others to get them the bottom dollar price on WP gear.  I truly do hate that this has all went down this way BigBen as I have much respect for you and many others.  I will never attack another member here on this board, because as you have seen in the past it doesn't solve nothing in the cyber world we live in.  Just words bro, so only time will tell the legitamacy of a business.  Good luck to you bro!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> BigBen, I must say that I agree that I have known you as a loose cannon, but also have known you to be well versed in the AAS arena and the game that we are involved with.  I haven't never receieved any pm's from WP like this and won't drag you through the sand on what you have posted.  I have always had great support from WP from those who are senior to this board in getting deals.  Not just the ones that always buy from WP.  I have worked with many on this board as well as others to get them the bottom dollar price on WP gear.  I truly do hate that this has all went down this way BigBen as I have much respect for you and many others.  I will never attack another member here on this board, because as you have seen in the past it doesn't solve nothing in the cyber world we live in.  Just words bro, so only time will tell the legitamacy of a business.  Good luck to you bro!!!


You have the grammar of an 8yr old.


----------



## independent (Nov 25, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> BigBen, I must say that I agree that I have known you as a loose cannon, *but also have known you to be well versed in the AAS arena and the game that we are involved with*.  I haven't never receieved any pm's from WP like this and won't drag you through the sand on what you have posted.  I have always had great support from WP from those who are senior to this board in getting deals.  Not just the ones that always buy from WP.  I have worked with many on this board as well as others to get them the bottom dollar price on WP gear.  I truly do hate that this has all went down this way BigBen as I have much respect for you and many others.  I will never attack another member here on this board, because as you have seen in the past it doesn't solve nothing in the cyber world we live in.  Just words bro, so only time will tell the legitamacy of a business.  Good luck to you bro!!!



By the looks of his pics I would say you need to lay off the hash pipe.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You have the grammar of an 8yr old.



wait, are you trying to say elementary school grammar is not allowed in anything goes?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> wait, are you trying to say elementary school grammar is not allowed in anything goes?



That's exactly what he's saying. 
He'll have to maintain a 500yd distance from the thread if it resembles an elementary school


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck grammar!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck grammar!



i agree


----------



## Imosted (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck grammar!



I agree fuck it...


----------



## Grozny (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> this damn wonton soup eating mother fucker is a scammer. I know many of you knew/thought this, but I experienced it first hand. This Tokyo drifting ass clown was telling me "I don't want vets who want gear for cheap price, I need noobs to order". Why? Because the vets know that shit isn't worth $190 a vial or fucking $16 an amp. Check out UKAnabolics section. He's selling Bayer Schering for half the price of WP. And don't even get me started on AP. The UGL gear in nice packing. I know very knowledgeable people who have told me firsthand that the gear is underdosed. I thought this shit is regulated by the WHO, GMO, FDA, FBI, CIA, NFL, NBA, WWE, WCW, TTYL, and LMAO?
> To all the new guys out there, don't buy into his shit, or you'll be throwing your hard earned money away on some shit that is less potent than a lot of reputable UGLs.
> You want a good UGL? Go with EK, Z, or Naps. You want pharmacy shit? Go with UKAnabolic, but stay the fuck away from WP.
> Also, this asshole says he can't do 50% because he'll lose money, but he can send out all the "high quality" freebies with every order? Hmmm.
> ...




Now what we're seeing  from u, with regards to insecurity, is simply bad business. *It’s the opinion of someone in direct competition with WP*. It’s just an opinion coming from a source about other source that doesn’t have any relevance.

*You are attacking the competition, and it's pretty transparent to everyone.* Most of the all guys like u per example here have hidden agenda and to discredit some one without any proofs its quite easy and retarded imo. 

You have been saying everything from starting rumors that WP sell under dosed products which is total bullshit because the batches are made and sent to many different customers. *There would be a wave of complaints from all the different customers if WP had any underdosed products.

* Apparently only a few guys with well known hidden agenda have a issue with WP underdosed gear


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not attacking the competition because I don't rep for anyone lol...

And you'd be surprised how many pm's I've got about bad experiences with ap gear since this thread was created.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## yerg (Nov 26, 2011)

Go bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not attacking the competition because I don't rep for anyone lol...
> 
> And you'd be surprised how many pm's I've got about bad experiences with ap gear since this thread was created.



If you do a simple google search the Internet is loaded with bad reviews.   Thats why I never touched it.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> If you do a simple google search the Internet is loaded with bad reviews.   Thats why I never touched it.



Good for your, brother. Some are less fortunate.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Good for your, brother. Some are less fortunate.


you are a crybaby motherfucking bitch...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Ouch baby...very ouch


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you are a crybaby motherfucking bitch...


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 26, 2011)

That is so 2004, dumbass


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Rofl!


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 26, 2011)

So are you trying to rep for EK now?  You showed up there suddenly kissing ass.  GL


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope, not trying to rep for anyone or get anything. Just cruising around the different sections. As for my comment in that section, it is good to hear they're taking care of business. Shipping was looking a little iffy not too long ago, and with these new fuck ups like Raws it's good to see the trusted sponsors holding it down.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Nope, not trying to rep for anyone or get anything. Just cruising around the different sections. As for my comment in that section, it is good to hear they're taking care of business. Shipping was looking a little iffy not too long ago, and with these new fuck ups like Raws it's good to see the trusted sponsors holding it down.



Werd.
But Raws is shipping mad fast now within hours.  He needs a rep like a mofo, hit him up.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

It's all you, brother. Go get that rep spot! Haha


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> It's all you, brother. Go get that rep spot! Haha



I may be eligible once I get my tan on.  DLat any advice?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 26, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I may be eligible once I get my tan on.  DLat any advice?



ya get a fucking tan.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I may be eligible once I get my tan on.  DLat any advice?



Bahahaha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 26, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Now what we're seeing from u, with regards to insecurity, is simply bad business. *It???s the opinion of someone in direct competition with WP*. It???s just an opinion coming from a source about other source that doesn???t have any relevance.
> 
> *You are attacking the competition, and it's pretty transparent to everyone.* Most of the all guys like u per example here have hidden agenda and to discredit some one without any proofs its quite easy and retarded imo.
> 
> ...


 

i have seen heavy post that his test labs were the lowest they have ever been on wp gear....if he says he didnt post that on md hes lying


----------



## Rednack (Nov 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Ouch baby...very ouch


You can always be a free agent sucking dick from sponsor to sponsor for free gear like nohewaiian...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Grozny's word means nothing. He only posts in wp section and nowhere else...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You can always be a free agent sucking dick from sponsor to sponsor for free gear like nohewaiian...



I rather just suck one cock for the rest of the time instead of hopping from dick to dick. Nom sayin?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 26, 2011)

I commend you benj for taking the moral high ground and not scamming noobs

Your the man!

WP contacted me when I first posted in the new members section

Shows what their intentions are


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 26, 2011)

i think i would make a good WP rep......


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 26, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I may be eligible once I get my tan on.  DLat any advice?



Yes talk to raws and in three months when your gear shows up.... Forget it get a tan


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Lololololol^


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 26, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> I commend you benj for taking the moral high ground and not scamming noobs
> 
> Your the man!
> 
> ...




Thanks, bro. I'll hit you with some rep once I spread some.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

_




_


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Yes talk to raws and in three months when your gear shows up.... Forget it get a tan



...destined to be un-tanned...


----------



## Grozny (Nov 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm not attacking the competition because I don't rep for anyone lol...
> 
> And you'd be surprised how many pm's I've got about bad experiences with ap gear since this thread was created.




Why before no body had any complains, come on be real its a pure bull shit. As I know for WP customers all products are tested and if anyone have simple problem they should just send gear to a laboratory for analyzing and if comes out negative WP will pay lab testing and replace for double value everything. 

I think u still cant understand main problem isnt to have a correct dosed products *its to have a sterile finished product.*

Par example if i piss in your vial 6.9ml's and add 3g of nandrolone powder and 100mg cyanide. It'll test exactly 300mg/ml nandrolone. Do you want to have a go with it? The test is good bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> As I know for WP customers all products are tested and if anyone have simple problem they should just send gear to a laboratory for analyzing and if comes out negative WP will pay lab testing and replace for double value everything.
> 
> I think u still cant understand main problem isnt to have a correct dosed products *its to have a sterile finished product.*
> 
> Par example if i piss in your vial 6.9ml's and add 3g of nandrolone powder and 100mg cyanide. It'll test exactly 300mg/ml nandrolone. Do you want to have a go with it? The test is good bro.



Mate, I dont a particular gripe with any current gears merchant - I think they're all a bunch of cunts 

However YOU are a WP mod, and should register as such. Don't be hiding in the forum as a 'regular member', cause your not.


----------



## Grozny (Nov 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Mate, I dont a particular gripe with any current gears merchant - I think they're all a bunch of cunts
> 
> However YOU are a WP mod, and should register as such. Don't be hiding in the forum as a 'regular member', cause your not.



I dont work for anyone but its stupid to talk about some one without any proofs;

 "I have also this friend who know someone that have a problem with this brand" come on its completely retarded thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> I dont work for anyone but its stupid to talk about some one without any proofs;
> 
> "I have also this friend who know someone that have a problem with this brand" come on its completely retarded thread.



there's plenty of evidence to show you are pro-WP . . 

Are you categorically denying you are not a World-Pharma rep, and do not receive free products?


----------



## Grozny (Nov 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> there's plenty of evidence to show you are pro-WP . .
> 
> Are you categorically denying you are not a World-Pharma rep, and do not receive free products?



u can see by your self I never received any free samples from WP, i usually buy from him and naps my only 2 sources otherwise u want to check also my pockets


----------



## Grozny (Nov 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Grozny's word means nothing. He only posts in wp section and nowhere else...



check all my threads fella u will learn something constructive for a change.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> check all my threads fella u will learn something constructive for a change.


take your cock happy ass back over to WP...


----------



## Grozny (Nov 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> take your cock happy ass back over to WP...



... just another brainwashed american with ptsd


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 27, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Big true! 100% true!



Shut the fuck up you overpriced ugl bitch.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> ... just another brainwashed american with ptsd


Yep...I don't have to suck sponsor cock for free gear, I pay for mine...
And i'm sure as soon as you find a sponsor who likes anal mansex, you'll look like the hulk you lying faggot...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Yep...I don't have to suck sponsor cock for free gear, I pay for mine...
> And i'm sure as soon as you find a sponsor who likes anal mansex, you'll look like the hulk you lying faggot...



whiny bitch, why don't you go in the kitchen and make me a sandwhich.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 27, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> whiny bitch, why don't you go in the kitchen and make me a sandwhich.


And people ask me all them time how i get my ballsac so sleek without razor burn...I try to tell them i've got my own personal stalker on a muscle board who keep them well groomed with his calloused tongue..


ecot3c inside said:


> can you stop ruining good threads you fat  piece of shit?! nobody even listens to your dumb ass.





ecot3c inside said:


> i think i would make a good WP rep......


The way you've been slobbering over my man parts these last couple days, i'd say you'd make one hell of a rep..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


> And people ask me all them time how i get my ballsac so sleek without razor burn...I try to tell them i've got my own personal stalker on a muscle board who keep them well groomed with his calloused tongue..



how do you go on the computer from prison anyhow? what else are you putting in your ass besides smartphones with tapatalk?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 27, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> Shut the fuck up you overpriced ugl bitch.



Will the real ORAW please stand up


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2011)

I think he's typing with his dads cock. All covered in rednecks drool and shit.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Why before no body had any complains, come on be real its a pure bull shit. As I know for WP customers all products are tested and if anyone have simple problem they should just send gear to a laboratory for analyzing and if comes out negative WP will pay lab testing and replace for double value everything.
> 
> I think u still cant understand main problem isnt to have a correct dosed products *its to have a sterile finished product.*
> 
> Par example if i piss in your vial 6.9ml's and add 3g of nandrolone powder and 100mg cyanide. It'll test exactly 300mg/ml nandrolone. Do you want to have a go with it? The test is good bro.



WP
Fuck dosing.  Theres no piss or cyanide in it.
Have a go with us bro.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> ... just another brainwashed american with ptsd


And you certainly are not an American. As such, why don't kindly fuck off back to a forum that speaks your native language? Fuckin gook...


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 27, 2011)

So a WP rep just stated accurate dosing isn't important, but it is sterile?    That's very expensive sterile olive oil.    I hope everyone else saw that!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

little guy said:


> wp
> fuck dosing.  Theres no piss or cyanide in it.
> Have a go with us bro.



lol


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> So a WP rep just stated accurate dosing isn't important, but it is sterile?    That's very expensive sterile olive oil.    I hope everyone else saw that!



LOL I saw that as well. 

WP's New Slogan:

It's is sterile. Maybe no gear in it, but it's is sterile! Big true! Honest post! God see everything!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> And you certainly are not an American. As such, why don't kindly fuck off back to a forum that speaks your native language? Fuckin gook...



Big true!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 27, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> how do you go on the computer from prison anyhow? what else are you putting in your ass besides smartphones with tapatalk?


right now you've got that pancake face of yours buried in it and they aint no room for nothing else...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2011)

Rednecks pre date routine.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

Honest post!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

this thread is fucked.. it used to be organized now everyone is just bashing.  


im in..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 27, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Honest post!



big true 100% honest god gear truth! no sneaky business, just the gears are good two go for yous. don't like? send back!.. toyota.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

Toyota   Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2011)

Im more impressed with all the cocksucking post exodus.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2011)

Grozny said:


> u can see by your self I never received any free samples from WP, i usually buy from him and naps my only 2 sources otherwise u want to check also my pockets



 . . ok, I find it hard to believe WP doesn't send you stuff for your support. He does for others and they admit it. 

Maybe WP thinks Russians are pale cabbage-smelling nut monkeys who can pay full-price goddamit!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## yerg (Nov 27, 2011)

^^^this guy!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 27, 2011)

fucking coffee drinking mother fucker


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . ok, I find it hard to believe WP doesn't send you stuff for your support. He does for others and they admit it.
> 
> Maybe WP thinks Russians are pale cabbage-smelling nut monkeys who can pay full-price goddamit!



Dear theCaptn'

Very good post. 100% good post!

Big true.


----------



## independent (Nov 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im more impressed with all the cocksucking post exodus.



Big true.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 27, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Dear theCaptn'
> 
> Very good post. 100% good post!
> 
> Big true.





bigmoe65 said:


> Big true.



Hahaha I like where this thread has went!


----------



## Grozny (Nov 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . ok, I find it hard to believe WP doesn't send you stuff for your support. He does for others and they admit it.
> 
> Maybe WP thinks Russians are pale cabbage-smelling nut monkeys who can pay full-price goddamit!



I used to buy axio before  but it  I was literally one bad experience cuz in some of their vials I ve found the particules that are floating around then problem with crystallization etc etc. This is why i switch to AP, pricey but so worth it if you can afford AND its just *my personal opinion.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2011)

Grozny said:


> I used to buy axio before  but it  I was literally one bad experience cuz in some of their vials I ve found the particules that are floating around then problem with crystallization etc etc. This is why i switch to AP, pricey but so worth it if you can afford AND its just *my personal opinion.*



 . . and you pay full price


----------



## Grozny (Nov 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . and you pay full price



I've sold my car to get a decant cycle of rhGH from WP


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2011)

Grozny said:


> I've sold my car to get a decant cycle of rhGH from WP



Everyone knows Ladas are worth fuck all . . you should have taken one in the mouth like D-Latsky did


----------



## Grozny (Nov 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Everyone knows Ladas are worth fuck all . . you should have taken one in the mouth like D-Latsky did



Lada is g2g bro a solid car.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## _LG_ (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 This grons guy is on WP nutz sack..


----------



## twotuff (Nov 28, 2011)

Epic thread!


*I love titties*


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 28, 2011)

^^me too...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Everyone knows Ladas are worth fuck all . . you should have taken one in the mouth like D-Latsky did



Don't hate must suck to be the smallest mod AND not get free gear. See if you can contact biogen I bet you'd love it Jew runt.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 28, 2011)

dear d-latsky, big true! honest post! you are always welcome my shop! refs friends to my shop!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> dear d-latsky, big true! honest post! you are always welcome my shop! refs friends to my shop!


what ya got a two for one sale on live gerbils?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Don't hate must suck to be the smallest mod AND not get free gear. See if you can contact biogen I bet you'd love it Jew runt.


 if he runs biogen he'll get even smaller


----------



## yerg (Nov 28, 2011)

^^^he speaks


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> what ya got a two for one sale on live gerbils?


 two live gerbils cost me big big money! its fda approved gerbils! I can do buy 3 get one free but no other deal as its is a lot of money and no customers interested...I can do big deal if you refs friends to my shop!


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> if he runs biogen he'll get even smaller



Is there such thing as smaller than not big?


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 28, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> two live gerbils cost me big big money! its fda approved gerbils! I can do buy 3 get one free but no other deal as its is a lot of money and no customers interested...I can do big deal if you refs friends to my shop!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Is there such thing as smaller than not big?


your dick...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear johnbraze, there are many sponsors on this great forum! If you don't rike FDA approved gerbils use other shops! You get what you pay! My gerbils give aids better than ugl shop! With ugl you never know if gerbils will fit in ass or not! Big true!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> two live gerbils cost me big big money! its fda approved gerbils! I can do buy 3 get one free but no other deal as its is a lot of money and no customers interested...I can do big deal if you refs friends to my shop!


you must be a paki or camel jockey, i here fresh gerbils are a delicacy...


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> your dick...



So a blow job is out of the question?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you must be a paki or camel jockey, i here fresh gerbils are a delicacy...



 I'm sure you have fished enough out of you fat fagget redneck retard boyfriends ass to know that fresh ones are better.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I'm sure you have fished enough out of you fat fagget redneck retard boyfriends ass to know that fresh ones are better.


On a brighter note they say the more serious faggots such as yourself refuel your gerbils with meth as soon as they start losing their kick..


with tampon strings tied to their hind leg for easy access..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> On a brighter note they say the more serious faggots such as yourself refuel your gerbils with meth as soon as they start losing their kick..
> 
> 
> with tampon strings tied to their hind leg for easy access..



^^ studies the subject!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^ studies the subject!


why do i get the feeling, you're touching yourself?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> why do i get the feeling, you're touching yourself?



Because you're a faggot


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Nov 28, 2011)

Rednack said:


> On a brighter note they say the more serious faggots such as yourself refuel your gerbils with meth as soon as they start losing their kick..
> 
> 
> with tampon strings tied to their hind leg for easy access..



Big true! It's is best way to keep good time going! Meth gerbils is gmp approved prod!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Because you're a faggot









I think you're a pro...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Don't hate must suck to be the smallest mod AND not get free gear. See if you can contact biogen I bet you'd love it Jew runt.



smaller than Curt James even?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> smaller than Curt James even?



Big true!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> smaller than Curt James even?



Oh ya! Sorry Captn second smallest


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> oh ya! Sorry captn second smallest



gych!


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you must be a paki or camel jockey, i _*here*_ fresh gerbils are a delicacy...


Really...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know if this is the appropriate thread, but I'm having difficulty extracting my fda approved gerbils, and was wondering if someone could advise on proper technique. I got them to chew off all my colon pollops but they became obese and then stuck. Will the vacuum at the car wash suck them out? What is the return policy for used gerbils? Oh, and do I need to run a PTC with this? thanks


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 30, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Is there such thing as smaller than not big?


 Just look in the mirror


----------



## Rednack (Nov 30, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Really...


stir fried with lo mein noodles and plenty of hot sauce..


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good lord, this rednack character is an idiot.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 1, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Just look in the mirror


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 3, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

bump for my boy


----------



## boss (Feb 29, 2012)

I love WP and I love Chino. If you can make out the word jumble code they speak in then you're set to get your over price fake gears. It will be delivered on time too.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 29, 2012)

I was gonna try out their gear but the bank denied the loan.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 29, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bump for my boy


----------

